# 3 Bike Rack On The Back Of A 21rs



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I know that it has been posted a lot but I would like to ask a specific question as to my camper.
Do any of you have a 21RS and have welded a bike rack to the frame, loaded it with bikes and it's done ok?
It would be a 4 bike rack, that slides into a Reese hitch, but only carry 3 bikes, one light hybrid Trek, one cruiser and one mountain bike. I usually transport them inside the camper and it does fine. But it is centered over the frame. 
My concern is the weight of the rack + the weight of the 3 bikes. Will it cause a noticeable increase in sway?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

campntn said:


> I know that it has been posted a lot but I would like to ask a specific question as to my camper.
> Do any of you have a 21RS and have welded a bike rack to the frame, loaded it with bikes and it's done ok?
> It would be a 4 bike rack, that slides into a Reese hitch, but only carry 3 bikes, one light hybrid Trek, one cruiser and one mountain bike. I usually transport them inside the camper and it does fine. But it is centered over the frame.
> My concern is the weight of the rack + the weight of the 3 bikes. Will it cause a noticeable increase in sway?
> ...


Hi Mark, You should be just fine with 3 bikes on the back. Just want to make sure the hitch is done right. You will only be adding about 75 pounds and you could always move some gear forward to make up for it









Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Mark
I had the reciever on our 21 but I had it bolted on and carried 4 bikes with no problems
I bolted mine for the case of upgrading which we did and now it's on the 26RS

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I know that it has been posted a lot but I would like to ask a specific question as to my camper.
> Do any of you have a 21RS and have welded a bike rack to the frame, loaded it with bikes and it's done ok?
> It would be a 4 bike rack, that slides into a Reese hitch, but only carry 3 bikes, one light hybrid Trek, one cruiser and one mountain bike. I usually transport them inside the camper and it does fine. But it is centered over the frame.
> My concern is the weight of the rack + the weight of the 3 bikes. Will it cause a noticeable increase in sway?
> ...


Hi Mark, You should be just fine with 3 bikes on the back. Just want to make sure the hitch is done right. You will only be adding about 75 pounds and you could always move some gear forward to make up for it









Scott
[/quote]
Scott beat me to the punch...
just move a few things to make up for the weight if you notice any change.









MaeJae


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Hi Mark
> I had the reciever on our 21 but I had it bolted on and carried 4 bikes with no problems
> I bolted mine for the case of upgrading which we did and now it's on the 26RS
> 
> Don


You bolted it to the bumper? If not the bumper what was it bolted onto? I thought bolting to the bumper was a bad no-no. 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Don bolted his receiver right to the frame, and I think there might be picture in the gallery of it.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

campntn said:


> Hi Mark
> I had the reciever on our 21 but I had it bolted on and carried 4 bikes with no problems
> I bolted mine for the case of upgrading which we did and now it's on the 26RS
> 
> Don


You bolted it to the bumper? If not the bumper what was it bolted onto? I thought bolting to the bumper was a bad no-no. 
Thanks,
Mark
[/quote]

Tims right it was bolted to the frame
I know there are pics in the old gallery of it on the 21RS

Don


----------



## castalos (Oct 22, 2006)

I know this is an old topic, but maybe something new in the 2007?

I was looking at a 2007 21RS this weekend. I mentioned something about a bike rack and the dealer said no problem - just slide the spare tire over and bolt it on. I said, but is the bumper welded to the frame? He said, Yep!

We got down on our knees & looked. The bumper is welded to the frame. Is this new in 2007?
(or is that weld just not strong enough to support more than the bumper & tire)?

Thanks,
-Coleen


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Coleen said:


> I know this is an old topic, but maybe something new in the 2007?
> 
> I was looking at a 2007 21RS this weekend. I mentioned something about a bike rack and the dealer said no problem - just slide the spare tire over and bolt it on. I said, but is the bumper welded to the frame? He said, Yep!
> 
> ...


The bumper itself is not strong enough to handle the forces a bike rack will place on it.
Bolt it to the frame.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Coleen said:


> I know this is an old topic, but maybe something new in the 2007?
> 
> I was looking at a 2007 21RS this weekend. I mentioned something about a bike rack and the dealer said no problem - just slide the spare tire over and bolt it on. I said, but is the bumper welded to the frame? He said, Yep!
> 
> ...


They all have the bumper welded to the frame........

The bouncing and twisiting of a bike rack will tear the bumper off at the welds.

I also fabricated one that bolts to the frame behind the bumper.

Steve


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, they seem to all be welded, but that is not the problem. I believe the welds are strong enough, however the problem is that the bumper is made from very thin steel and is stretched across a long distance, almost 6 feet between the bumper supports. This thin steel will flex and permanently bend with the motion of the spare tire and bikes being bolted on.

Here is my setup which is bolted to the frame, bumper, and tied into the spare tire holder:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=receiver


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hokie said:


> Yes, they seem to all be welded, but that is not the problem. I believe the welds are strong enough, however the problem is that the bumper is made from very thin steel and is stretched across a long distance, almost 6 feet between the bumper supports. This thin steel will flex and permanently bend with the motion of the spare tire and bikes being bolted on.
> 
> Here is my setup which is bolted to the frame, bumper, and tied into the spare tire holder:
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=receiver


x2

My neighbour bolted to the bumper and it has separated after a few short camping trips.

Please mount to the frame

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget you can aways add a hitch to the front of your TV. I did this for our bikes and it works great!!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also purchased a front hitch for our vehicle online. It was easy to install because it was made for our TV.
We put our 4 bikes on the rack when we owned a tent trailer. Since our TT is new to us, we have not used the bike rack while towing our 21rs. Wonder if there will be any difference.
Chabbie


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I like the idea of bolting it to the frame. Has anyone put one on a fifth wheel?

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Another idea would be to take your 21 to a welding shop and have them remove the factory bumper and have them weld on a thicker tube bumper.. Then you could just bolt on your hitch and haul your bikes.

I bet you could get the new bumper plus welding for 200 bucks. As far as weight from a thicker tubed bumper, maybe an additional 25-30lbs.. That would be nothing to worry about. This way it would be stout and trouble free...

Carey


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

We have a 21RS with a bike rack/recver hitch- and all 4 bikes on the rack. We did real well with it last summer. Went all the way from Florida to Arkansas with no trouble. I just made sure to do a check on everything back there when I would stop to gas up...Also double check any bolts for vibrating loose.


----------

